# Ascolto (nel caso di tv)



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Cerco il termine che esprime il "numero di quelli che seguono/guardano un determinato programma televisivo".

Precisazione:

Nel dizionario online ungh.-it. ho trovato i seguenti termini:
_ascolto
indice di ascolto
udimento (arcaico)
audienza (arcaico/raro)
udienza (raro)
rating (anglicismo)
audience (anglicismo)_

Quindi voglio chiedervi, quale termine si usa di solito? Non esiste qualche termine che non derivi da _udire/ascoltare_, ma piuttosto da _vedere/guardare_ oppure da _seguire _? 

(_seguimento _esiste, ma non so se vada bene in questo senso ...)

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## VogaVenessian

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Cerco il termine che esprime il "numero di quelli che seguono/guardano un determinato programma televisivo".
> 
> Precisazione:
> 
> Nel dizionario online ungh.-it. ho trovato i seguenti termini:
> _..._
> _audience (anglicismo). _*Questo è il termine che si usa.*
> 
> Quindi voglio chiedervi, quale termine si usa di solito? Non esiste qualche termine che non derivi da _udire/ascoltare_, ma piuttosto da _vedere/guardare_ oppure da _seguire _?
> 
> (_seguimento _esiste, ma non so se vada bene in questo senso ...). *No, non va bene.*
> ...


Però esiste il termine *telespettatori* per indicare genericamente le persone che guardano un programma televisivo.


----------



## Pat (√2)

francisgranada said:


> Cerco il termine che esprime il "numero di quelli che seguono/guardano un determinato programma televisivo".


Ciao 
_Ascolto_, _ascolti_ o _audience _se si parla di numeri assoluti. _Indice di ascolto _o _share_ (raramente _rating_) se si parla di percentuali. Per esempio:

- _Roma città aperta_, trasmesso in prima serata su RAI1, ha avuto un ascolto di 7 milioni di spettatori, con un indice di ascolto / share del 30%.
- Gli ascolti della serie _Come si costruiscono le porte girevoli_ diminuiscono costantemente.
- Si sa che le zuffe in TV fanno aumentare l'audience / gli ascolti.

Udimento  e audienza  assolutamente no


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Cerco il termine che esprime il "numero di quelli che seguono/guardano un determinato programma televisivo".
> 
> Precisazione:
> 
> Nel dizionario online ungh.-it. ho trovato i seguenti termini:
> _ascolto
> indice di ascolto
> udimento (arcaico)
> audienza (arcaico/raro)
> udienza (raro)
> rating (anglicismo)
> audience (anglicismo)_
> 
> Quindi voglio chiedervi, quale termine si usa di solito? Non esiste qualche termine che non derivi da _udire/ascoltare_, ma piuttosto da _vedere/guardare_ oppure da _seguire _?
> 
> (_seguimento _esiste, ma non so se vada bene in questo senso ...)
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Ciao, Francis, se togliamo _abbonati_, termine con altri significati, potremmo usare _seguaci_, seguaci di un programma televisivo, anche se mi saprebbe di un non so che di religioso o di setta.  Pure _fedeli _potrebbe rendere bene l'idea. Insomma, prima di usare parole inglesi, estranee (o simili a parole esistenti nel nostro vocabolario italiano-latino, vedi il nostro _audienza_), preferirei scartabellare tutte le parole della lingua italiana. Vedrai che una parola che vada bene salterà fuori!

Saluti


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Cerco il termine che esprime il "numero di quelli che seguono/guardano un determinato programma televisivo".
> 
> Quindi voglio chiedervi, quale termine si usa di solito? Non esiste qualche termine che non derivi da _udire/ascoltare_, ma piuttosto da _vedere/guardare_ oppure da _seguire _? .



Ciao, Francis!  

Personalmente direi che il termine più usato sia proprio "audience" (sia per i programmi televisivi che per quelli radiofonici). E' un inglesismo, ma, tutto sommato, deriva dal latino e non mi dà fastidio.
Se, in relazione ai programmi televisivi, volessimo evitare di usare la parola "audience", potremmo dire "numero di spettatori" (dal latino "spectare": *guardare*_)._


----------



## Sempervirens

Ora che mi ci fai pensare, mi ricordo che dalle mie parti si usava l'espressione _Essere appassionati di...._ 
Personalmente ero appassionato del programma televisivo Spazio 1999. L'ho seguito dall'inizio alla fine. I protagonisti erano i miei beniamini.

Mah, speriamo di non rimanere sulle scatole a nessuno se esterno questa mia ostinazione a comunicare usando quello che passa il convento di casa.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Semper 

In me trovi un'_appassionata_ sostenitrice degli "_italianismi_" nel vocabolario "italiano"  , ma ritengo, altresì, che sarebbe fondamentale coniare neologismi per nuovi (eventuali) inglesismi o francesismi, anziché accanirsi su quelli già entrati a far parte del nostro vocabolario da (troppo) tempo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Semper
> 
> In me trovi un'_appassionata_ sostenitrice degli "_italianismi_" nel vocabolario "italiano"  , ma ritengo, altresì, che sarebbe fondamentale coniare neologismi per nuovi (eventuali) inglesismi o francesismi, anziché accanirsi su quelli già entrati a far parte del nostro vocabolario da (troppo) tempo.



Ciao, Anja.Ann!  Se devo essere sincero ti dico che non li prendo neanche poi tanto in considerazione. E nel mio piccolo, con modestia e ignoranza, mi do da fare per non rimpiazzare il lessico nostrano con quello inglese. Sopportatemi! D'altronde c'è sempre la pecora nera... tra le tante...

...telespettatori, appassionati, teleascoltatori e , perché no, allargare i confini semantici di parole già esistenti : seguitore, seguace, e quant'altro si può rimettere in circolazione con decoro e utilità e nuove vesti. 

A proposito! Che te ne pare di _teleappassionato_?  Tizio è un _teleappassionato _del programma ...

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... A proposito! Che te ne pare di _teleappassionato_?  Tizio è un _teleappassionato _del programma ...


Ciao Semper! Belle queste parole, ma prima di inventare altre, voglio dire che _appassionato _non esprime esttamente l'idea di cui stiamo parlando (numero dei telespettattori di un certo programma). Posso essere appassionato e nello stesso tempo posso non aver visto un certo programma, oppure, anche se non sono appassionato mi è capitato di gaurdarlo ...


----------



## Sempervirens

Si potrebbe andare avanti con _Appassionato che segue un certo programma_. Oppure _Spettatore accanito_. Per rimanere coi piedi per terra.
 Io mi accontento di poco. E non mostro particolari fobie alle parole lunghe o a parafrasi. Per il significato di parafrase:  http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/parafrase/
Nemmeno che voglio imporre le mie vedute sul resto del globo terracqueo. A me riesce anche stare coi frati e far finta di zappare l'orto.


----------



## lucasn1

Si, audience lo trovo sicuramente il termine più appropriato, seguace è più da social network.


----------



## giginho

Semper, teleascoltatori non si può sentire!!!

Limitarci al buon vecchio: radioascoltatori? "Gentili radioascoltatori" è quello che sento dire ogni sabato/domenica/martedì/mercoledì all'inizio di _tutto il calcio minuto per minuto_


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Semper, teleascoltatori non si può sentire!!!
> 
> Limitarci al buon vecchio: radioascoltatori? "Gentili radioascoltatori" è quello che sento dire ogni sabato/domenica/martedì/mercoledì all'inizio di _tutto il calcio minuto per minuto_



Ciao! Eppure fa parte del nostro lessico:http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/teleascoltatori/

Tutti i gusti sono gusti!

Saluti


----------



## giginho

Infatti non ho detto che non esiste, ho detto che è brutto.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Gigi e Semper!

Per me _teleascoltatori _sponaneamente significherrebbe i _telespettatori _che hanno chiuso gli occhi (per esempio prima di addormentarsi davanti allo schermo).


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Gigi e Semper!
> 
> Per me _teleascoltatori _sponaneamente significherrebbe i _telespettatori _che hanno chiuso gli occhi (per esempio prima di addormentarsi davanti allo schermo).



No Francis!
quelli sono i _telerussatori_! Ne trovi quanti ne vuoi fra il pubblico di un sacco di talent show!


----------

